#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Академия Традиционной Тибетской Медицины

## Александр Панасенко

Впервые в Украине в Харькове зарегистрирован филиал Международной  Академии Традиционной Тибетской Медицины(АТТМ) ,основанной президентом IATTM-доктором Нидой Ченагцанг.
 Международная Академия Традиционной Тибетской Медицины объявляет набор в группу изучения :
Тибетского масляного массажа "Ку Нье" уровень 1®
.
Программа: 	метод обучения составлен в Государственном Лхасском Университете Традиционной Тибетской Медицины .
Курс проводит: 	сертифицированные инструкторы  IATTM, Оганесов Владимир Иванович, Панасенко Александр Николаевич.


•	Вы познакомитесь с основами тибетской медицины: историей, космологией, типологией, пульсодиагностикой,  врачебной геомантией, практическими  способами оздоровления через диету, образ жизни, поведение, внешнюю терапию. 
•	Вы научитесь делать своим друзьям и близким оздоровительный, расслабляющий и антистрессовый  массаж с маслом, массаж мышц, суставной, антицеллюлитный, точечный, массаж меридианов. Классический тибетский массаж официально признан самым мягким видом СПА, поэтому универсален в применении: массаж Кунье можно делать детям, беременным женщинам и пожилым людям. Профессионалы расширят свою квалификацию.

По окончании курса, вы получите: сертификат  и возможность дальнейшего обучения в Международной Академии Тибетской Медицины (IATTM)
Начало курса:  по мере формирования группы (набор ограничен)
Информация и запись на сайте: www.barudorje.net 
тел. 8-093-486-55-16
e-mail panasenko.al@rambler.ru

----------


## Александр Панасенко

.: Расписание д-ра Ниды Ченагцанг	

1. В этом году в IATTM началось четырехлетнее обучение по традиционной тибетской медицине, которое проводится в сотрудничестве с клиникой тибетской медицины и медицинским университетом в КНР (Тибет, Амдо) г. Синин. Программа составлена доктором Нидой Ченагцанг в соответствии с класиическим трактатом Джуд Ши, по которому обучаются врачи ТТМ в течение 800 лет. Обучение предназначано для европейцев. Качество программы очень высокое, а диплом IATTM ценится во всем мире. 
Дополнительно изучается свод практик для врачей Юток Ньинтик, предназначенный для раскрытия целительских способностей и в особенности для развития таких качеств, как сострадание, равностность, добросердечие ко всем страдающим от болезней. 
В семинарах принимают участие, люди всех возрастов и профессий, которых объединяет общий и живой интерес к тибетской медицине. Они съехались со всей России, из Бурятии, из Европы. 


Расписание зимних семинаров с доктором Нидой Ченагцанг: 
с 21 по 30 декабря продолжится обучение по 4-летнему курсу ТТМ . Кроме обязательно программы по ТТМ-4 года студенты и другие слушаетли смогут участвовать в дополнительных занятиях, интересных не только врачам, но также психологам и всем, кто интересуется оздоровлением.
с 1 по 4 января пройдет курс "Анализ сновидений как диагностика в тибетской медицине".
с 5 по 11 января планируется курс по базовому уровню (нендро) практик медитации "Юток Ньинтик", развивающих целительские способности, раскрывающих духовный потенциал и положительные качества ума.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Тибетской медицине учат Ламы, а вы если не секрет к какой из тибетских линий традиций себя относите? У кого посвящении лунги ванги и пр получали?

----------


## Юрий К.

Международная Академия Традиционной Тибетской Медицины(АТТМ) ,основанная президентом IATTM-доктором Нидой Ченагцанг.
http://yutokpa.ru/

Ресурс аутентичен?

----------


## Karma Dorje

Хммм... Под пристальным руководством КНР, доктор хммм... Много думал... Вырисовываются картины из будущего... Есть Академии тибетской медицины допустим при ЕС Далай Ламе, и др. Почему вы считаете, что ваши дипломы высоко ценятся? а да ведь запись ограничена. Короче не знаю я, надо будет спросить у своего Ламы

----------


## Александр Панасенко

Линия передачи идущая через Доктора Ниду подлинная, одним из его Учителей был очень известный в Тибете Учитель и Целитель- Трору Ценам принадлижащий к традициям Нингма и Кагью которого признавали третим воплощением Ютогпы.Другой также известный Учитель Цултрим Джалцан из традиции Сакья,хотя также был связан с Нингма и Кагью.
"запись ограничена"- касается технических моментов обучения Ку-нье,что касается вангов и лунгов то это не касается в данном случае темы АТТМ,но если уж вас интересует то лет за 15 следованию дхарме их накопилось немало и получены они от достойных Учителей которые посещали и посещают страны СНГ. "Есть Академии тибетской медицины допустим при ЕС Далай Ламе",зачем ограничевать Тибетскую Медицину исключительно Менцикангом?

----------


## Александр Панасенко

"Юрий К.  Karma Dorje"-вы бы сами лица то приоткрыли,честным практикам дхармы скрывать то нечего.А под псевдонимом как дедушка ленин наговорить можно всего, таких по форумам шарится мама не горюй ,да все ссылаются на "учителя" да на "священное писание".

----------


## Юрий К.

> "Юрий К.  Karma Dorje"-вы бы сами лица то приоткрыли,честным практикам дхармы скрывать то нечего.А под псевдонимом как дедушка ленин наговорить можно всего, таких по форумам шарится мама не горюй ,да все ссылаются на "учителя" да на "священное писание".


Александр, я не понял, к чему вы это? Я просто нашел сайт в сети и спросил ваше мнение о его аутентичности. Вот и все. По поводу моего ника: он соответствует правилам БФ. В нем есть мое имя, чего нельзя сказать о никах очень многих _ основных_ участников БФ. :Smilie: 

На Ясном свете вы гораздо более содержательно ответили мне




> http://yutokpa.ru/-Аня Розова это один из представителе Доктора Ниды в росии. Линия передачи идущая через Доктора Ниду подлинная, одним из его Учителей был очень известный в Тибете Учитель и Целитель- Трору Ценам принадлижащий к традициям Нингма и Кагью которого признавали третим воплощением Ютогпы.Другой также известный Учитель Цултрим Джалцан из традиции Сакья,хотя также был связан с Нингма и Кагью.


Тут-то что осерчали?

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Здравствуйте!
*Александр Панасенко*
А как давно практикует г-н Оганесов?
Есть клиника или медцентр?
В контактах только его номер мобилки....
Не уверен, что это серьёзно.......

----------


## Александр Панасенко

Что касается тибетской медицины то В.Оганесов следует доктору Ниде с 2000г.,работал также более 2-х.лет в клинике, где имел живой практический опыт,доктор Нида дал разрешение (после сдачи всех соответствующих экзаменов) В. Оганесову проводить Кун-нье,более опытного специалиста по Ку-нье в СНГ просто нет,через его руки прошли сотни пациентов ,помимо этого это серьезный практик дхармы более чем с 15 летним "стажем".Что касается мед центра то он существует но сейчас мы переехали в другое где все подготавливаем к работе и с началом 2008г,думаю откроемся.Помимо того В.Оганесов имеет высшее мед образование.Конечно восхвалять себя это основная практика дураков,но раз есть вопрос надо ответить,потому что на Украине  особенно в Харькове сложилась полная профанация вокруг тибетской медицины и ее занимаются люди не имеющие даже лунга на то что-бы просто хотя-бы читать Чжуд-ши,не говоря уже о мало мальском образовании,я не говорю за всех но их можно посчитать на пальцах одной руки.Некоторые уже издали даже книги со своими коментариями по тиб мед, при этом не побывав хотя-бы на вводной лекции посвященной тиб. мед. которые обычно проводят заезжающие Амчи Ламы.Вобщем ситуация сложивщаяся вокруг тиб. мед. у нас плачевная и если мы кто всем сердцем болеет за правильную ,не искаженную передачу знаний ничего не предприймем то профанации будет все больше и больше.

----------


## Александр Панасенко

"Тут-то что осерчали?"  Серчать тут неизчего,но высказывать сомнения и критику всегда легко ,а вот что-то сделать полезное и нужное всегда очень и очень трудно.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Здравствуйте!
*Александр Панасенко*
Цитата:
_Что касается тибетской медицины то В.Оганесов следует доктору Ниде с 2000г.,работал также более 2-х.лет в клинике, где имел живой практический опыт,доктор Нида дал разрешение (после сдачи всех соответствующих экзаменов) В. Оганесову проводить Кун-нье_

Другими словами это звучит так: *" В.Оганесов посещает семинары доктора Ниды с 2000 года, а так же работал 2 года в неизвестной клинике неизвесно кем "* :Smilie: 

Цитата:
_потому что на Украине особенно в Харькове сложилась полная профанация вокруг тибетской медицины и ее занимаются люди не имеющие даже лунга на то что-бы просто хотя-бы читать Чжуд-ши,не говоря уже о мало мальском образовании,я не говорю за всех но их можно посчитать на пальцах одной руки.Некоторые уже издали даже книги со своими коментариями по тиб мед, при этом не побывав хотя-бы на вводной лекции посвященной тиб. мед. которые обычно проводят заезжающие Амчи Ламы._

Уважаемый, товарищь, могли бы вы конкретнее откоментировать кого вы лично имеете в виду. Это ваше понимание  или же слова В.Оганесова ? :Smilie:  

Цитата:
_Что касается мед центра то он существует но сейчас мы переехали в другое где все подготавливаем к работе и с началом 2008г,думаю откроемся._

А сие означает что *безымянного центра уже нет* и вы *надеетесь на открытие его* в ближайшем будущем? :Smilie: 

Не сочтите мои слова за издевательство, но вопросы заданы согласно вашего текста. 
Доброй кармы!

----------


## Юрий К.

> "Тут-то что осерчали?"  Серчать тут неизчего,но высказывать сомнения и критику всегда легко ,а вот что-то сделать полезное и нужное всегда очень и очень трудно.


Прошу прощения за неоднозначность. Я не мог просто дать эту ссылку, т.к. не имею никакого отношения к теме, поэтому и сделал это в форме вопроса. И только поэтому. Надеюсь, что ссылка будет полезна.

----------


## Александр Панасенко

Я вижу народ здесь любит поспорить ,а некоторые уж звонят хотят перейти на личности,узнать все до мозга костей,но я не за этим открывал этот пост ,если людей интересует медицина то пожалуюста  можем на эту тему пообщаться,а если кто-то чувствует какуюто неуверенность никто же никого не принуждает ,я высказал лишь свой взгляд и кто-то может считать его ошибочным это его право ,но если есть сомнения то сейчас существует  большое благо и возможность обратится к Достойным Учителям которые нас всех посещают,моя идея лишь в том что в изучении и практике тиб мед также важна линия передачи как и в любой другой традиции и ей не возможно учится по книгам.Возможно мои слова наведут кого-то на мысль изучать все же медицину традиционным способом,тогда я не зря колыхал воздух.Но в споры ввязываться не буду это не благодарное занятие,переубеждать кого-то  или навязывать свою точку зрения также не намерен.Каждый волен выбирать чему следовать ,а чему нет лишь бы во благо.
Всем Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Александр Панасенко

Что касается Оганесова В. то он учился не только у Доктора Ниды,также у професора Вангду,целительницы Мигмар из монголии,последнии два года работал в Клинике" Восточной Медицины",что у на на Сумской(это для особо любопытных) может и не стоит об этом писать,а то как буд-то я вам "гербалайф" впариваю,еси кто-то сомневается в его знании звоните лично ему и проясните все сомнения(все координаты есть на сайте  www.barudorje.net),или напишите Доктору Ниде.

----------


## Александр Панасенко

Конечно дорогой Alex Dharmasiya вы правы  все надо узнать до мелочей и проверить ,сам такой,Центр называется "Танадук" поэтому он не безымянный и мы работаем сей час над тем что-бы он открылся но многое зависит от спонсоров.Все о чем я сдесь писал это мое личное мнение,и на личности в данный момент переходить не буду хотя вы меня об этом и просили,думаю прийдет время и все само собой станет на свои места.Но вижу здесь товарищей интересует спор и доказывание мнений,это не мой путь,а "бойцовский клуб" не мой фильм.Меня интересует исключительно изучение и практика тиб мед и  об этом я с удовольствием бы пообщался,прежде всего для своего же развития.Но если я вас чем-то обидел вы уж простите мою неграмотность.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Здравстуйте!



> Конечно восхвалять себя это основная практика дураков,но раз есть вопрос надо ответить,потому что на Украине  особенно в Харькове сложилась полная профанация вокруг тибетской медицины и ее занимаются люди не имеющие даже лунга на то что-бы просто хотя-бы читать Чжуд-ши,не говоря уже о мало мальском образовании,я не говорю за всех но их можно посчитать на пальцах одной руки.Некоторые уже издали даже книги со своими коментариями по тиб мед, при этом не побывав хотя-бы на вводной лекции посвященной тиб. мед. которые обычно проводят заезжающие Амчи Ламы.Вобщем ситуация сложивщаяся вокруг тиб. мед. у нас плачевная и если мы кто всем сердцем болеет за правильную ,не искаженную передачу знаний ничего не предприймем то профанации будет все больше и больше.


Согласно вашего текста следует:
1. Собственная реклама - практика дураков;
2. В Харькове много профанаторов Учения и Тибетской Медицины в частности;
3. Некоторые профанаторы Дхармы издают свои книги со своими комментариями по Тибетской Медицине, не имея даже представления о ней, не говоря уже о вангах и лунгах;
4. Вы глубоко обеспокоены сложившейся ситуацией и готовы упорядочить настоящее положение по своему усмотрению.

Не нужен мне ваш "мозг костей". Спасибо, что *хоть подписались*, что это* ваше личное* воззрение.
Я всего лишь хочу, чтобы вы назвали пофамильно, вами упомянутых, анонимных "профанаторов" и если ваша информация верна - тогда вам честь и хвала. Вы сможете этим уберечь живых существ от неведенья, что охарактеризует вас как настоящего Бодхисаттву.

Но сдается мне, что стиль вашей рекламы несколько некорректен, согласно Дхармы. *
Обосрать "профанаторов"*, не называя их имен *и на этом фоне* выглядеть* бело-пушистым*?......  :Big Grin:   не хорошо.....

И мне интересно, а сам В. Оганесов знает за вашу рекламу? 
И если знает, то утверждал ли он "ваш стиль" её проведения?

Хотя ваш намек в сторону "профанаторов" лично мне понятен, еще раз *убедительно прошу вас*, не вступая в полемику, *просто назвать* таковых по Фамилии, Имени, Отчеству.
Тогда можно считать вас *ответственным* человеком *за свои слова*. :Smilie: 

Доброй кармы! :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Панасенко

По моему я все написал.Если у людей есть мудрость различать то они разберутся.А считать меня можете кем угодно .Собственная реклама практика дураков это слова одного из тибетских учителей которые я лишь использовал .Питать чей-то пытливый ум дальнейшей полемикой ,просто тратить зря время.       Действительно у каждого своя сансара!.............

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Друзья из харьковской ДО, успешной борьбы с профанаторами!  :Smilie:  Саша, привет. И Володе передавай привет. На НГ еду домой на побывку, увидимся.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Здравствуйте!



> По моему я все написал..


Да, действительно, вы все это написали.... :Big Grin:  



> Если у людей есть мудрость различать то они разберутся..


А если нет мудрости у некоторых, что прикажете? Вот лично мне непонятно кого *вы лично записали в профанаторы*... Может вам список предоставить, типа теста, выберите фамилии людей, *кого вы лично считаете профанаторами?* Или же наоборот, укажите сами *кого вы лично считаете не профанаторами*, а кого не укажете - соответственно будут ..... :Smilie:  



> Собственная реклама практика дураков это слова одного из тибетских учителей которые я лишь использовал ..


И сей тибетский учитель тоже *аноним*? Обычно* честные* люди, используя цитаты, *уважают* автора приведенной цитаты, и обозначают имя автора и(или) источник заимствования прикрепляя значок копирайта, в данном случае (С).



> Питать чей-то пытливый ум дальнейшей полемикой ,просто тратить зря время..


Безусловно вы правы, *но разглагольствовать о профанаторах* вы сочли необходимым и особо важным. И когда вам задают *прямой вопрос* - вы пытаетесь *улизнуть* от прямого ответа, прикрываясь "нехваткой собственного времени", зная наверняка, что  на ближайшей ганапудже вас будут тщательно расспрашивать о "причинах" появления в Харькове неких анонимных профанаторов. :Smilie:  



> Действительно у каждого своя сансара!.............


Действительно своя... *Но вас же никто не тянул за язык*......уважаемый.....

----------


## Александр Панасенко

Alex Dharmasiya вы то сами имеете какое-то отношение к тиб мед ? Если да то снимите вуалии? Или я общаюсь с мифом? к чему эти ленинские псевдонимы?
Назовитесь и будем говорить как человек с человеком или вы любитель поспорить .Когда к нам приедут подлинные носители тиб мед все встанет на свое место( а это не загорами).Я твердо придерживаюсь своего мненияи  и это действительно мое личное "воззрение" вы правы,но мне скрывать нечего.Я следую Доктоу Ниде Ченагцангу в своем изучеении и практике тиб мед.Вы то кому следуете? И мое мнение таково, что в практике и изучении тиб мед необходимо следовать передаче также как и в практике дхармы,других путей нет.А если у когото посеялось сомнение то это хороший повод обратится к изучению тиб мед традиционным путем,благо есть у кого ,даже Дхарамсала доступна.Учителей втягивать в глупые прения конечно же я не буду. Если вы не согласны с моим мнением то это ваше право,также как и мое высказывать свою точку зрения. Думаю продолжать бессмысленные прения не имеет дальше смысла так как этому не будет конца,лучше занятся чем нибудь более полезным.

Закон причин и следствий расставит все на свои места!

----------


## Александр Панасенко

Подведем итог,что такое профаны и профанация.Для меня профанация это та ситуация когда человек живи он  в прошлом или находится в настоящем или появится в  будущем не имея связи с линийе передачи которая существует в тибетской  медицине,также как в любой другой традиции,не получив соответствующего образования и разрешения от Учителя на право какой либо медицинской или образовательной деятельности начинает учить,лечить других людей или писать книги не владея вопросом должным образом.Помоему такая ситуация существует в и передаче и практике Дхармы, к примеру если кто нибудь стал бы передавать Учение Дзогчен не имея на то полномочий то что бы было? Так что делайте выводы сами что есть что уважаемый Alex Dharmasiya ,а переход на личностный уровень ничего не изменет,а скорее превратится в известную фразу " дурак сам дурак"и этому не будет конца.Ситуация разрешится сама собой когда люди будут получать традиционное образование в тиб мед и учится у известных и достойных Учителей носителей духовной культуры и традиции. Для тех кому интересно изучение тиб мед традиционным путем и был размещен этот постинг ,а не для выяснения отношений и споров .

Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Karma Dorje

Александр, да успокойтесь, у вас спросили о традиции, учителях (ламах, в тч коренных ламах), а вы начали сразу обвинять тут всех, кроме того ранее вы заявили, что ваши де дипломы очень ценятся в мире, но хочу заметить, никогда не было такой системы, что по прохождению курса выдаются дипломы, это ведь как искусство, мастерство и там есть общебуддийские=общепризнанные=уважаемые=котируемые некие другие показатели именно реализации. Вот и все что вы тут высказали в пустоту причем голословно уже словно эхо возвращается к вам - про-о-офана-а-ация-а -а и тп какая то.  :Smilie:  Кто приедет? куда приедет? Так ведь они (учителя) итак ездиют тут повсюду, кого ждать то будем? Мастера Мао? Или доктора?

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Здравствуйте!



> Alex Dharmasiya вы то сами имеете какое-то отношение к тиб мед ? Если да то снимите вуалии? Или я общаюсь с мифом? к чему эти ленинские псевдонимы?


Я представлялся вам в телефонном разговоре. Если есть желание переспросить, можете мне перезвонить. 



> Назовитесь и будем говорить как человек с человеком или вы любитель поспорить.


Здесь складывается впечатление о вашей, извините, невменяемости и полного отсутсвия, у вас,  логического смысла поставленного вами вопроса.



> Когда к нам приедут подлинные носители тиб мед все встанет на свое место( а это не загорами).Я твердо придерживаюсь своего мнения  и это действительно мое личное "воззрение" вы правы, но мне скрывать нечего.


Тогда почему же вы упорно уходите от прямого ответа на мой вопрос: кто же по вашему мнению именно в Харькове является профанатором Тибетской Медицины?



> Я следую Доктоу Ниде Ченагцангу в своем изучеении и практике тиб мед. Вы то кому следуете? И мое мнение таково, что в практике и изучении тиб мед необходимо следовать передаче также как и в практике дхармы, других путей нет. А если у когото посеялось сомнение то это хороший повод обратится к изучению тиб мед традиционным путем, благо есть у кого, даже Дхарамсала доступна. Учителей втягивать в глупые прения конечно же я не буду.


Здесь я с вами абсолютно согласен. Но вот по поводу втягивания Учитилей, это вы уж круто хватили….  :Big Grin:  
Представьте на минутку ситуацию: 
Допустим вы, едете к Учителю и рассказываете ему о том, что на некоем форуме, собственно из-за вашей неуемной фантазии, сложилась такая ситуация, когда вас конкретно прижали к стене и настаивают на том, что бы вы перестали распрастранять  сплетни и слухи и конкретно бы называли имена тех, кого вы анонимно пытаетесь  выставить в неприглядном положении по отношению к медцентру, который вы пытаетесь рекламировать. 
Я уверен, что ваш Учитель скажет вам, что слухи и сплетни – плохие партнеры в Дхарме.



> Если вы не согласны с моим мнением то это ваше право,также как и мое высказывать свою точку зрения.


У вас нет точки зрения, т.к. точка зрения зиждется на конкретных примерах и конкретных фамилиях. А пока  это похоже на распрастранение слухов, с целью привлечь внимание к собственной персоне.



> Думаю продолжать бессмысленные прения не имеет дальше смысла так как этому не будет конца,лучше занятся чем нибудь более полезным.


Где вы увидели прения? Вы сказали – я спросил – вы уходите от прямого ответа – я еще раз спросил – вы опять уходите от прямого ответа – и я опять задаю вам тот же вопрос: Кого конкретно вы считаете профанатором от Тибетской Медицины в г.Харькове?



> Закон причин и следствий расставит все на свои места!


 И самое интересное, что лично вы в этом скоро убедитесь лично.



> Подведем итог,что такое профаны и профанация. Для меня профанация это та ситуация когда человек живи он в прошлом или находится в настоящем или появится в будущем не имея связи с линийе передачи которая существует в тибетской медицине,также как в любой другой традиции,не получив соответствующего образования и разрешения от Учителя на право какой либо медицинской или образовательной деятельности начинает учить,лечить других людей или писать книги не владея вопросом должным образом.Помоему такая ситуация существует в и передаче и практике Дхармы, к примеру если кто нибудь стал бы передавать Учение Дзогчен не имея на то полномочий то что бы было? Так что делайте выводы сами что есть что уважаемый Alex Dharmasiya ,


Попытаюсь сделать некий вывод из ваших слов.
Косвенно вы указываете, что профанатор от Тибетской медицины, чью фамилию вы держите в секрете, занимается Дзогчен и пишет книги по Тибетской Медицине.
И прямо заявляете, что он живет в Харькове. Я правильно вас понял?



> а переход на личностный уровень ничего не изменет, а скорее превратится в известную фразу " дурак сам дурак"и этому не будет конца.


Почему это вдруг не изменит? Во всяком случае из сплетника вы автоматически превратитесь в невежду. Типа, извините, я не знал.  :Smilie:  



> Ситуация разрешится сама собой когда люди будут получать традиционное образование в тиб мед и учится у известных и достойных Учителей носителей духовной культуры и традиции. Для тех кому интересно изучение тиб мед традиционным путем и был размещен этот постинг ,а не для выяснения отношений и споров.


Опять же повторюсь, спорить с вами не о чем, т.к. спор не основывается на сплетнях.
Напишите фамилию «профанатора» и обоснуйте своё, так сказать, мнение.
Вы русский язык, вообще, понимаете?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Александр, да успокойтесь


Мой ваджрный брат Александр, по-моему, самый спокойный из всех участников темы. А Вы, милейший, скажите: ну что Вы сейчас несёте? Какой "мастер Мао"? В своё время Намкай Норбу Ринпоче активно сотрудничал с доктором Нидой, множество людей побывало на его лечебных сеансах и курсах - до недавних пор все они проводились на базе дзогчен-общины. Некоторые, как Володя Оганесов, стали инструкторами. По материалам ретритов Ниды издано несколько книг. 

Вы бы хоть ради любопытства в поисковик залезли с простым запросом "доктор Нида", прежде чем по привычке размахивать шашкой в поисках врагов.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А пока это все наглая профанация и китайская модель дхармы из будущего в действии.


Ещё раз советую просто сходить в поисковик. А пока всё, что Вы тут несёте - наглые (потому что ничем не обоснованные) и притом невнятные обвинения, из которых можно понять только то, что кругом одни враги. Вы хулите коренного тибетца и уважаемого учителя, обладающего куда большими, чем у Вас, опытом и познаниями не только в тибетской медицине, но и в Дхарме.

Исключительно из сострадания не делаю третьего предупреждения.

----------


## ullu

> Согласно вашего текста следует:


Вы чего это тут устроили?

----------


## Александр Панасенко

Относительно мнения кого я называю профанами я ясно выразился и здравомыслящие люди смогут разобраться кто есть кто.

Alex Dharmasiya не понимаю вашего не желания раскрытся перед общество и потребности в каккой-то телеф. интимности,или есть что скрывать?

Мои взгляды отностиельно лиц которые занимаются профанацией остаются при мне и сплетен я не распускаю как вы об этом пишите.

Цитата: Alex Dharmasiya
"Попытаюсь сделать некий вывод из ваших слов.
Косвенно вы указываете, что профанатор от Тибетской медицины, чью фамилию вы держите в секрете, занимается Дзогчен и пишет книги по Тибетской Медицине.
И прямо заявляете, что он живет в Харькове. Я правильно вас понял?"

Попрошу Alex Dharmasiya также не исковерковать смысл моих постингов и не поддтасовывать под свои взгляды.

В данный момент я общаюсь с каким-то "некто" не желающего прилюдно на форуме заявить о себе и даже как я понял 

цитата:"Сообщение от Александр Панасенко
Закон причин и следствий расставит все на свои места!

 Alex Dharmasiya И самое интересное, что лично вы в этом скоро убедитесь лично"  
посылающего угрозы в мой адресс.

Цитата:
Сообщение от Karma Dorje
А пока это все наглая профанация и китайская модель дхармы из будущего в действии.       

Не зная броду не лезь в воду!В линиях передачи дхармы есть свои охранители, надо быть более осмотрительным в своих высказываниях Karma Dorje.

                                 Считаю тему исчерпавшей себя.

Мы мирные люди но наш бронипоезд стоит на запасном пути!

----------


## Гарик

В соответствии с буддийским воззрением ваджраяны (и здравым смыслом также) существ, в т.ч. и тибетских докторов рекомендуется воспринимать непосредственно, а не через призму регалий и титулов. Наличие дипломов и ученых степеней отнюдь не гарантирует исцеление. Сейчас на каждом углу проФФесора. 
Я лично обращался к Панасенко за медицинской помощью и вполне удовлетворен  результатами, превзошедшими все ожидания. Так что личный опыт взаимодейтвия - единственный реальный критерий.

----------


## Александр Панасенко

p.s. всех желающих задать интересующие их вопросы прошу на наш сайт www.barudorje.net , записаться на курс Ку-нье  где можно будет получить ответы на все интересующие вопросы.

----------


## Дзмитрий

> p.s. всех желающих задать интересующие их вопросы прошу на наш сайт www.barudorje.net , записаться на курс Ку-нье  где можно будет получить ответы на все интересующие вопросы.


Позвольте вставить 5 копеек.  Я не знаю лично обоих спорщиков и всё о что мне даёт возможность судить о них  и оценить так это только информация из Интернета.  На мой взгляд информация уважаемого Александра выглядит более убедительной. Сходив же на домашнюю страницу уважаемого   Alex Dharmasiya    обнаружил вот что-  http://www.ritmplus.com/ezoter.html.     

Почему я влезаю в этот спор? Потому что мой доктор, которому я бесконечно доверяю и которого уважаю тоже не в Дхарамсале учился и тоже может стать обьектом недоверия. То есть в лице Александра я пытаюсь вступиться и за моего доктора(тибетского), который не носит тибетского имени, экзотических одежд, зато предан Дхарме, Учителям  своему делу и своим пациентам.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

[QUOTE=Дзмитрий]Позвольте вставить 5 копеек.  Я не знаю лично обоих спорщиков и всё о что мне даёт возможность судить о них  и оценить так это только информация из Интернета.  На мой взгляд информация уважаемого Александра выглядит более убедительной. Сходив же на домашнюю страницу уважаемого   Alex Dharmasiya    обнаружил вот что-  http://www.ritmplus.com/ezoter.html. [QUOTE]

Ну и что же сие значит?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

*Александр Панасенко*
Как там ваши "бронипоезда"? :Big Grin:  
А мед. центры?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

